# Free Book Finds (July 2012) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the June 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

2 freebies by H.P. Mallory

 Book 1 in Dulcie O'Neil Series *<==No Longer Free*
 Book 1 in Jolie Wilkins Series


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Jane Green has a book free in you preorder it! A Walk in the Park. Cover image not available yet


----------



## rohpress (Jul 6, 2012)

A great find!

You can find over 15000 free ebooks, (pdf, epub and mobi) in a variety of genres at Arthur's Bookshelf.

Zane Grey, Rafael Sabatini, Jack London, E.R. Burroughs and many many others

http://arthursbookshelf.com/


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Are these legal copies?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Are these legal copies?





rohpress said:


> A great find!
> 
> You can find over 15000 free ebooks, (pdf, epub and mobi) in a variety of genres at Arthur's Bookshelf.
> 
> ...


The books I checked (admittedly I spot-checked) were public domain in many countries, though not necessarily in the US.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

historical romance
(time travel)​*<==No Longer Free*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

_The Casanova Embrace_ is the current free book from Warren Adler, and is free *only* from his website above, NOT from Amazon.

"A seductive South American Diplomat recruits three Washington women to engage
in international terrorism. Unaware of the consequences and greedy for the man's
erotic favor, the women allow themselves to be manipulated and unwittingly enter
into the diplomat's bizarre, devious, and destructive plot. When the women
discover each other and learn how they have been duped by their need for erotic
fulfillment, they become enraged. Overcoming their jealousy toward each other,
they band together to destroy their ruthless lover. This is an explicit, erotic
thriller, and not for the faint of heart."

_ Note--email address required to get download.  --Betsy_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romances:
Western:
 

Colonial:
I read this and I loved it. 


Romantic Suspense:
*<==No Longer Free*


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Arctic Wargame (A Justin Hall Novel) by Ethan Jones is free from July 10-12. It's on my Kindle, but I haven't gotten to it yet, but I've read one of the author's short stories, and he's a very good writer.

*<==No Longer Free*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Dirty Parts of the Bible - nice "coming of age" type book. Also part of free Prime lending so double-check it's still free.

*<==No Longer Free*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ballistic *by Paul Levine - I've been reading & enjoying his "Lassiter" series (legal thrillers).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

"Souled" by Diana Murdock

*<==No Longer Free*

"What 17-year-old boy wouldn't be tempted by the promise of power and control - no matter what form that promise came in?

Seth knew exactly what he would do with power and control. He'd be well on his way to a wrestling scholarship, his dad could stop working so hard to make ends meet, and he'd forever have the heart of his girlfriend, Sandpoint High's most beautiful girl.

For Seth, the temptation was much too strong to resist. And why should he? The way he saw it, he had everything to gain.

But when he unknowingly invites another soul to share his body, Seth discovers that not all power is good - especially when it was never his to wield. And when the soul reveals its true intentions, will Seth have the strength to fight it or would death be less painful?"


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

*<==No Longer Free*

_fixed. --Betsy_


----------



## ninapost (Apr 12, 2012)

These two absolutely terrific Dana Stabenow books, each a series starter, are free:


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

A Walk in the Park [Kindle Edition] Jane Green http://www.amazon.com/A-Walk-Park-ebook/dp/B008FPXHD4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342306031&sr=1-1&keywords=a+walk+in+the+park








http://www.amazon.com/Swim-ebook/dp/B0078XG13W/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342306072&sr=1-1&keywords=SWIM








http://www.amazon.com/The-Diary-Darcy-Rhone-ebook/dp/B0089PI2IU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342306114&sr=1-1&keywords=emily+giffin+kindle+books








http://www.amazon.com/Kissed-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B0075MR85G/ref=zg_bs_154606011_9








http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Scandals-Headlines-ebook/dp/B004A14PZG/ref=zg_bs_154606011_41








http://www.amazon.com/Cant-Live-Without-ebook/dp/B0083SJB4M/ref=zg_bs_157028011_95








http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Shopper-Annie-Valentine-ebook/dp/B008EMMQN0/ref=zg_bs_157052011_16


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> You know we've now had 4 to 5 notices on this same book. One is enough. It's turning into spam! I never appreciate spam!


If you suspect spam, please use the report feature so we can check it out right away. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder to everyone, by far the easiest way to create links here that are complete with cover images is to use our link-maker. Copy the ASIN number or the book title, paste it into link-maker and voila! Cover and everything in an easy to copy fashion.



With1l said:


> That's what I used. But thank you for posting it too. I wonder if anyone else was having issues clicking on it.


Actualy, With1, if you're saying you used link-maker, what you posted isn't anything like what our link-maker produces, in any part--URL or image. Make sure you're using the link-maker in the upper left hand corner of our top menu group. Have it search for your book, click on "Make link" on the left side, then on the right side, copy the code in the first "image link" box, the one that immediately follows the "text link" box.

If you're saying you posted what you used, I suspect you did not copy the entire link. Test after posting to be sure.

Let me know if you still have problems. I frequently have problems with your links.

Betsy


----------



## John S (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Voyage-Dead-Sovereign-Spirit-ebook/dp/B006Y3XF4A/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1342334976&sr=1-1&keywords=voyage+of+the+dead+in+kindle

Free Sunday, first book in a unique zombie apocalypse series, check out the good reviews (mine is one of 'em).

Good stuff if you like this sort of thing (I do).


----------



## ksdave (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a good one:

Night Chill



This is the third book in a good series.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Tree Shepherd's Daughter (Faire Folk, Book 1) (Faire Folk Trilogy)
Author: Gillian Summers



Warning - This one was free back in 2010 and after I read it I ended up purchasing the rest of the author's books.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

A Thousand Voices

memoir​



> A memoir of the remarkable relationship between a young, single woman and the wild, beautiful deaf boy who, for a time, took the place of the son she'd lost, A THOUSAND VOICES is a song of love and grief and a profound meditation on the limits-and the limitlessness-of human language.


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

First book in a series.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free at http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway (not on Amazon).

*New York Echoes* by Warren Adler
Twenty-two short stories that will lift your spirits or break your heart, written to celebrate the author's return to New York City after 40 years in exile.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today and highly rated:

Love is a Wounded Soldier


historical
romance​


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## kelleigh_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

This weekend only. July 21-22

I read this in 2 days, then immediately bought the 2nd in the series and read that one in 2 days. Then I read them again.

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Kathleen-Turner-Series-ebook/dp/B0055EJ0VQ/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, apparently, free in the US store.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

The Marriage Pact

contemporary
fiction​


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Free at Amazon from July 31-August 2:

The Last Confession. It's a first-rate short story with a surprise twist at the end.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

It's free from August 1-5!


----------

